# Speakers (Boxes, cases etc. Help please)



## Naraktu (Aug 19, 2007)

Alright, I didn't see a place that this could go so i picked the most likly to get a good answer. Alright, I have some really old speakers with foam, and paper woofers and stuff, the box its in is amazing tho. How do i go about replacing the speakers in the box? 
It has a woofer, a mid range tweeter, then a high tweater. the box says 65 watts, but if i put say like a 100 watt woofer in there what would i do for the 2 tweaters...and would that make the speaker more than 100 watts? 
Thanks.


----------



## ssamlal (Oct 16, 2008)

those are really old boxes, I myself have two 15 inch boxes like that. The way those old tweeters are build there really aren't any those sizes. Your best bet would probably be to leave them in and disable them, or cut new holes and put new tweeters in.


----------



## Naraktu (Aug 19, 2007)

That doesnt really answer all of my questions tho.
You see im bound to blow those speakers at some point but the boxes i have are insne quality...so i was thinking like if i put some pioneer 12"s in there... would the box be able to handle the power the speaker draws...and the power the reciver gives...if the box is rated 65 watts...or is that only the combined of the 3 speakers... i really dont know a whole lot on this subject are there any links perhaps?
Thank you.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

There is a lot to think about when you put a speaker into a box. You have to think about the air space that the box holds.

I guess you will be able to put speakers in the box, but unless the box is the right size, then I wouldnt expect it to sound as good as it could.


----------



## Naraktu (Aug 19, 2007)

Really?
Well...It has alot of space...like this box is huge.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes. Have a read of the following article.
http://www.termpro.com/articles/buildbox.html


----------



## Naraktu (Aug 19, 2007)

That helps a little... but this box is for a home stereo... not a car stereo, but that article will help me later. 
I need one for like a home stereo one... because im putting in some pioneer 12"s in the box to like upgrade it... but idk if the box had a rateing for the circut work inside or if its just the watts.... the speakers combined can handle..?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Home stereos need to be 8 ohm speakers, cars are 4-1 ohm. What is the thickness of the wood, the amp behind the subwoofers, and I am pretty sure there is a crossover inside the box some place that will help with signal diffusion.


----------



## Ilong (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry for the highjack here. I have Definitive speakers and a Definitive subwoofer. The subwoof just stopped wokring on me. The LED light is red and I can't get any bass or anything for that matter. I looked at the cable and it seems to be ok. I checked the fuse and I can't see anything wrong with it, no discoloration. No idea where to go with this but was wondering if anyone had this problem with a Definitive subwoofer. It's about eight years old. I'm not sure what the model # is but it has these letters and numbers on the back TF15TLPlus.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

press down lightly on the woofer with your hand, if you can feel it vibrate or move slightly, but is not producing sound, then your voice coil has been sent to voice coil heaven, where all the other voice coils run around and are able to make noise again ... the LED...is where, on the subwoofer? box? Amplifier?


----------

